# Pedigree dog food recall



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

On August 31, 2014, Mars Petcare announced it is expanding its recall of specific lots of its Pedigree Dry Dog Food due to contamination with metal fragments.

To learn which products are affected, please visit the following link: 



Pedigree Dog Food Recall Expanded
http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/pedigree-dog-food-recall-expanded/


----------



## Litlbits (Jan 6, 2014)

A year or so ago my two chihuahua's started having health problems at 8 years of age. I had fed them pedigree canned food since they were puppies. I took them to the vet and was told one had congestive heart failure, the other had seizures. The dogs had been very healthy until then. I wondered if it was something in their food and looked on the Internet to see if others were having problems with Pedigree. Sure enough, there were many, many pages of sad stories of dogs not only getting very sick but dying too. I immediately changed them to "people food", baked chicken, lean hamburger, vegetables and fruits. No more commercial dog food!
Both immediately got better, the one still had congestive heart failure but lived happy and content for another year (he died on July 7th of this year). The remaining one has not had a seizure since I switched the food. I would not feed Pedigree brand food, wet or dry to any pet of mine ever again.

A lot of people (per the internet sites i looked at) contacted Mars Corp about the sickness and death of their dogs even sending in the containers of food to be tested by Mars/Pedigree. They did not receive any answers to their request nor admittance that anything was wrong with the food.

If you love your dogs don't feed them Pedigree!!!


----------

